# Question about silicone and latex



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

The answer is yes and no.

Latex really doesn't like to set up against silicone. It will, but you have to brush in dozens of thin coats and let each air dry, eventually building up your thickness.

A plaster molds work well because it's porous, so the latex's water and ammonia can absorb into it. You can fill a plaster mold with latex, let it sit for an hour and then pour the remainder back into the bucket. The latex will have formed a nice skin on the plaster surface.

So...yes and no.

-Chris


----------

